# Efel Symphony Catalytic wood/coal???



## NJBourne23 (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello,

I recently moved into a home that had, what I thought was a regular wood stove.  It turned out to be a Efel Symphony Catalytic version.  I have never used a catalytic wood stove before but read up and have a good general idea of how to work it....partially.  My issue is, I don't have a manual for my stove and only things I find online is a non catalytic symphony or harmony manual.  I need to know where the air adjustment is that I partially open to light and fully open when the temp reaches 500F.  I also want to ensure I have the correct info for the stove.  The back states it was built Feb 1991. (F91)
Any insight on where I can find a manual or how to confirm where all the parts are to start this would be appreciated.

Thank you 

NJB


----------



## webfish (Nov 11, 2017)

No Manual but a parts diagram.
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/details/9268/Symphony-Wood-Catalytic-38774-39074/9330.html


----------



## NJBourne23 (Nov 12, 2017)

Does anyone think it's smarter to contact efel UK or efel USA to obtain a manual?  The USA site doesn't have a search h option and does not list this model.  I cannot even find a YouTube video with someone operating it.  Very weird to find limited info


----------

